
The Danger of Traveling Light - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/16/opinion/sunday/airplane-nosebleed.html
======
js2
This deserves a better headline, something like "Improvising emergency medical
care during a flight."

It's a story about how a surgeon and a nurse treated a passenger who developed
a severe nose bleed during the flight. Worth reading.

~~~
fortran77
Yes, but Hacker News rules are to use the original headline. It's amazing how
useful tampons are in a first aid kit!

